# Julius Caesar himself



## SpearOfOrion (Mar 16, 2020)

statusmogs and achievementmogs everyone on the planet

edit: Meant to post this on ratings.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

no


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

He’s a 10


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 16, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> View attachment 310641
> 
> 
> statusmogs and achievementmogs everyone on the planet


He needs to train neck ASAP


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

Psl 8 gigachad


----------



## Stare (Mar 16, 2020)

He had light eyes according to roman texts


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 16, 2020)

Caligula was the biggest prettyboy slayer


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 16, 2020)

*"rEcTaNgUlAr SkUlL"*


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 16, 2020)

Needs hair transplant


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 16, 2020)

What a fag


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Mar 16, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Caligula was the biggest prettyboy slayer







his eyes are probably a bit too big, but here's a recreation i found


ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> What a fag


He was good looking imo, tbh i think you can't really lead and be chosen as a ruler if you aren't in the least a 6/10


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 16, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> View attachment 310809
> 
> his eyes are probably a bit too big, but here's a recreation i found
> 
> He was good looking imo, tbh i think you can't really lead and be chosen as a ruler if you aren't in the least a 6/10


Cherrypicking and PSL analyzer-maxxed. His results speak for himself, he was a Chad


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 16, 2020)

i always thought caesar had lighter hair


----------



## Lifelet (Mar 18, 2020)

5'9" 
must have been a giant for his time


----------



## Jagged0 (Apr 7, 2020)

@Julius the Great


----------



## Cope (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 8, 2020)

Kratos (God of War) vs. Arkantos (Age of Mythology)


1. The combatants that are fighting. (obviously) Kratos, the Ghost of Sparta and God of War, after GOW 1 and his ascension. Kratos was a Spartan berserker tricked into murdering his own family, becoming a pentinent divine hatchet man before being sent to kill Ares. On succeeding he was...




forums.spacebattles.com


----------



## Krezo (Apr 8, 2020)

Roman nobles had Gandy Med pheno so his eyes wouldve been blue


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 8, 2020)

Stare said:


> He had light eyes according to roman texts


Your Sig is depressing


----------



## Gunna (Apr 8, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> View attachment 310809
> 
> his eyes are probably a bit too big, but here's a recreation i found
> 
> He was good looking imo, tbh i think you can't really lead and be chosen as a ruler if you aren't in the least a 6/10


tranny elagabalus mogs


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 8, 2020)

Napoleon, Genghis Khan, Alexander the Great

they mog this cuck to the grave


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 8, 2020)

His Nephew mogged


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 8, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Napoleon, Genghis Khan, Alexander the Great
> 
> they mog this cuck to the grave


I agree with Alexander. He is unmogable


----------



## Doomerteen (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks wouldn't matter if you were an emperor, you would have 24/7 access to pussy and wine

I wish


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Apr 9, 2020)

reminder his statue was probably stylized a fair bit to fit beauty standards at the time

but yeah, looks like a scary CEO dude, unmoggable


----------



## goat2x (Apr 9, 2020)

the incel julius caesar


vs
the dom slayer gladiator spartacus


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Apr 9, 2020)

An university from holland made this reconstruction






cringe


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 9, 2020)

Stare said:


> He had light eyes according to roman texts


BUT WE WUZ KANGZ BRO


AsciugaVagine said:


> An university from holland made this reconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our country makes the weirdest and worst reconstructions


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Apr 9, 2020)

Arkantos said:


> Kratos (God of War) vs. Arkantos (Age of Mythology)
> 
> 
> 1. The combatants that are fighting. (obviously) Kratos, the Ghost of Sparta and God of War, after GOW 1 and his ascension. Kratos was a Spartan berserker tricked into murdering his own family, becoming a pentinent divine hatchet man before being sent to kill Ares. On succeeding he was...
> ...


Nigga u go on spacebattles I chill on that forum as well, I like the roleplay and quest area especially


----------



## BlackPill_SamSam (Apr 11, 2020)

His face is kind of flat, like asians, not enough forward projection sorry, NEXT
Plus scleral show ew


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Apr 11, 2020)

The GOAT


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 11, 2020)

He was probably short too. Also he had chronic seizures so not only regular incel but also disabilitycel if he lived now. But at least when he lived people would actually treat you like a human if you had a sub 5psl face. Cant even go to the damn store now without getting shit on by foids unless you look like tom cruise


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 11, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> I agree with Alexander. He is unmogable


cope khalid bin walid mogs


----------

